# warriors of chaos tactics



## chaotic_kiwi

I have been playing fantasy for about a year now and have been using warriors of chaos but have not had much luck. I just need some quick tips or advise

thanks:victory:


----------



## olderplayer

What size of battles are you playing? What are you generally playing against? Warriors are better in larger points battles. 

Warriors are tricky to play. Their characters are very expensive but very good. Their elite warriors and special models are very expensive, which limits the size of the army and number of models. They also do not have much flying, good shooting, or the speed in general to deal with war machines. There are a few "winning" army styles with a lot of possible variations. Some of this is just learning how to play and how to exploit the rules. 

Please post a sample army list and discuss your strategy and tactics. Also, indicate the points levels you tend to play at and you should get some good advice.


----------



## Alsojames

Simply put, rush your CQC troopers (most of your army) into combat ASAP. Take care of artillery with magic and/or a hellfire cannon if you've got one (WHEN IS IT COMING OUT IN FINECAST????) and don't run trolls or ogres.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

A unit that always performs well for me is 5-man Marauder Horsemen armed with Flails and Throwing Spears. Use the Vanguard move and their first turn movement to get to the back of the enemy lines and harass war machines or smaller units with thrown weapons. If your target is weak in CC the flails give you the option of a single turn kill, and when your hard hitters arrive you can aim for a supporting flank/rear charge.


----------



## olderplayer

I do not agree with the comment regarding Trolls and Ogres, especially if you have Throgg in the army. They give you something immune to killing blow and with enough speed to keep up with chaos knights. If run within range of a LD bubble they can be quite effective. With Throgg, the trolls become core. The ability to put a Mark on Ogres with chaos armour and great weapons and they become quite fearsome. 

Chaos trolls are a bit expensive relative to Orc and Goblin trolls but they get gifts of chaos rolls in every phase that they have two or more successful regens and their special vomit attacks can be quite effective against high cost/high armour save characters and troops. If the trolls get stuff like +1 T and +1 S, then they become very hard to deal with. 

Again, a bit more information would allow us to help better.


----------



## The Son of Horus

The trick with Warriors, I've found, is to focus on Warriors. I like units of 19 led by an Exalted Hero (or Lord). What they're armed with, I've found, is sort of subject to personal preference. I like halberds on Undivided, Nurgle, and Slaanesh units, and hand weapon & shield on Warriors of Khorne and Tzeentch. Having actually run the numbers, you have the highest wounds caused to suffered ratio with halberds on the aforementioned units. So math is on your side there, which is convenient.

The next step is to present something totally overwhelming to your opponent. I don't mean in terms of game mechanics, but in terms of maneuvering. I'll usually have three units of 19 warriors led by heroes run as 5x4 units-- I basically form a battle line with them, have the BSB in the center, and have them act more or less as a single entity. The game's natural mechanics will have your units going after different targets as the game progresses-- the important thing is that you dictate where the fight is, and you present a strong front that can't have its flank exploited.

Now, if you do bring a character to lead each unit, and large units of Warriors, you won't have a lot of points to spend on excess stuff. And that's fine. I like units of Marauders (either infantry or cavalry) as flank guards. I also like using units of 5 warhounds as a first placement to figure out where the enemy is deploying, and place your Warriors accordingly. 

I've also found that spellcasters aren't really necessary, but are often fun. I don't run a sorcerer lord in any of my Chaos armies, and in my Warriors of Khorne army, I skip spellcasters all together. I've found that you end up with a decent proportion of dispel dice to power dice, and if someone's doing the level 4 caster thing, they're just throwing a ton of dice looking for something you can't functionally stop-- but irresistable force/miscasts are a bitch, and those spellcasters are more expensive than even a Chaos Lord sometimes. And that's fewer stuff your Warriors have to beat the fool out of. If you destroy their army in close combat and there's still a wizard lord wandering around, you've still won the game.


----------



## dobbins

So many ways of playing and making Chaos work. My favorite unit is a 2x6 block of Khorne warriors with ADHW. They are often ignored due to larger blocks on the field, and they wont run if they suffer casualties on the way into CC. As long as the front rank makes it in you're looking at 25 attacks with a Champion, anything on the back rank is a bonus. Buffed with Mindrazor and you're laughing.

Agree with Son of Horus about spellcasters not always necessary. However, worth trying out a combo like a Level 1 Tzeentch sorcerer with 3rd Eye. This gives access to their spells and +2 casting, all good for 130 points.


----------



## olderplayer

The most common set ups for warriors are MoK with halberds (with or without shields, shields often pay off if targetted with shooting and magic) or MoTz with HW and shield. Another set-up is MoTz or MoN with Banner of Rage (gives frenzy of MoK). In 8th edition, there is a tendency to run larger blocks of troops to avoid losing VPs and also to max attacks and have a better chance of breaking steadfast. Warriors are the best core combat infantry in the game but are expensive per model which limits unit size. The problem is that they have to get into combat and with their M4 can get shot up before getting into combat and can be vulnerable to being hexed. You need to have some defensive magic. Thus, they can be beat by certain units that cost a lot less. For example, a bloodletter horde with killing blow and given hatred by a herald of K. can be a problem for warriors because it will cut through the high AS of warriors with the high S and KB attacks and outlast the warriors. 

I think warriors armies can get away with lvl 2 wizards and defensive magic but I often prefer and fear a good lvl 4 or lvl 3 with Motz and third eye. The infernal puppet is extremely good on a lvl 4 in helping avoid the worst miscast consequences in in making opposing mages face greater risks of the bad miscasts consequences. The puppet with chaos armour and a 3+ ward save makes that sorceror a tough opponent. 

Warshrines are a wild card. I personally think that with MoTz (4+ AS and 3+ ward save), they are almost worth their points cost just for flank protection and as supporting units but the gift of magic buff can be huge, even if it is hit or miss and kind of a pain to play against. With favour of the gods on a character in the target unit, one can force more re-rolls and modify by 1 the gift of chaos rolls to improve the odds of getting the best outcomes (with a 12 for stubborn and 4+ ward save generally being the big target). It is kind of a pain to play against two war shrines because you sit there watching the opponent roll and re-roll the gift of chaos blessing and modify it each time to force a re-roll until something good comes up or a number is rolled that cannot be manipulated to allow for a re-roll. The most common target units for the double war shrines are chaos chosen (natural because they get one free gift of chaos blessing at the beginning of the battle and, thus, have a much greater chance of getting re-rolls until the best outcomes are achieved), warriors of chaos, and chaos knights (allow for characters in the unit to be fully armoured and protected but very expensive per model and would). However, I've seen interesting combos with marauder infantry hordes with MoK and great weapons and with chaos trolls (especially since they can accumulate gifts of chaos with successful regens in each phase of the turn). 

Warriors are one of the few armies that can run a lord without a look out sir. This is actually a fairly good strategy, as it gives the army a means of dealing with and killing war machines. Give the model Armour of Dargon (makes all multi-wound hits converted into single wounds and makes the character immune to killing blow) and a 3+ ward save with MoTz and mount it on a disc and the character can fly around and taunt andf kill off cannons, stone throwers, and bolt throwers and take on many monsters and hard to kill characters (can take on a dreadlord with pendant of k on a dark pegasus and beat it).


----------



## Abomination

I think the best advice on here so far is to focus on your warriors themselves. Easily the best core choice in all Fantasy they are devastating. Especially if tooled up with a mark or a magic banner of some sort. Used right they can go toe to toe with the best of the best of any other army and more than hold their own.


----------



## bunkertube

if you're playing games of around 2000,-2,500 points, I've got a mate who runs 1 or two units of khorne warriors with a deathstar of khorne chosen, running 8 wide 3 deep for a unit of 24.
and his got his warshrine chugging along behind them, buffing them. Either go the option of halbreds and shields or dual hand weapons. and try to get as much magic resistence as possible and throw a BSB in there.

It's something thats certainly given me plenty of headaches over the last 12 months.

running twin hellcannons doesnt hurt either!


----------

